# MED-TECH **PICTURES**



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

ok so there are rumours that Global britannic are changing names and labels to MED-TECH. i have jut aquired some of this and here are some pictures.

Its Test enanthate 300. Pics are not the best as was on phone.

The box is well made with a glossy finish. bottles are of a really nice quality, oil nice and thick aswell. Label is plain and simple, and each bottle has holograms.

I will take some more pictures with my digital camera tomorrow night and update this thread.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

So has Global Britannic changed to MED-TECH or is this a new UGL?

The font on the sticker on the box is the same as GB's, not that that stands for much.

What other products are they making?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

i have some anavar tabs aswell.. will get a full product list for the weekend as busy from now!


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Does anyone else have any information on this lab?

I'm currently using GB & I rate the lab. I've heard nothing bad about GB either, I don't see why they would want to change their name???


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

i was running GB Test E 250 and enjoyed it too. but a good source got these and a few other products from this lab. like i say i will update with better pictures tomorrow, and more info on products by the weekend.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Bizarre decision to change the name of a lab that had a decent rep.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

ba baracuss said:


> Bizarre decision to change the name of a lab that had a decent rep.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

AFAIK this has nothing to do with GB and GB don't make tabs, i assume this is another lab entirely, i'm now using a new batch of GB and it's still GB.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

agree with brandl and ba baraccus - why fix if not broke ? plus the new name doesnt stand out at all: - just tryied googling med-tech solutions and its already taken by several other random company's.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> AFAIK this has nothing to do with GB and GB don't make tabs, i assume this is another lab entirely, i'm now using a new batch of GB and it's still GB.


think youve hit the nail on the head there mars :-looks to me a new brand thats sort of copying GB. the new name is not at all distinctive so why bother ? :beer:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> AFAIK this has nothing to do with GB and GB don't make tabs, i assume this is another lab entirely, i'm now using a new batch of GB and it's still GB.


yeah ive spoken to quite afew people about GB and not one of them has confirmed GB has changed names.

just cant see it myself. Why would a new'ish lab that has a good rep suddenly change names? They wouldnt. UGLs only change names after something bad has happened and their rep is in the gutter.

think this is a new lab copying and living off the rep of another.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I've queried this with my source. He has spoken to GB this week & they are not MED-TECH.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

Brandl said:


> I've queried this with my source. He has spoken to GB this week & they are not MED-TECH.


s-o-r-t-e-d ! :thumb:


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

also, looking at the pics, tho not great quality, the only resemblance to Med-Tech and GB is the round stick on the end of the box, which can be produced for ten a penny anyways.


----------



## MR BOJANGLES (Jun 4, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> AFAIK this has nothing to do with GB and GB don't make tabs, i assume this is another lab entirely, i'm now using a new batch of GB and it's still GB.


bump i have new batch to 2014 exp


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> AFAIK this has nothing to do with GB and GB don't make tabs, i assume this is another lab entirely, i'm now using a new batch of GB and it's still GB.


This is good to hear mate as GB are a quality lab IMO! :thumbup1:


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

GB Test E is nice and smooth as feck


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

new pictures like i said i would


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

Looks like a quality product, but the rumour of name change makes me think this lab will end up garbage like so many ugls that come and go


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

gambitbullet said:


> Looks like a quality product, but the rumour of name change makes me think this lab will end up garbage like so many ugls that come and go


yeh like the hype over dynamic being in relation to GEP

soon flopped..


----------



## JoeG (May 23, 2010)

Anyone tested?


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

JoeG said:


> Anyone tested?


will give it a road test if you send me some mate :lol:


----------



## break (Oct 5, 2005)

gonna be using their prop, sus, tbol,,

Along with GB mast and tren...

have heard they're both in production 

heard the oil in the med tech is a bit thicker then the GB range.

Cycle starts Friday, so will update then.


----------



## JAY-EL (Oct 20, 2008)

Med Tech definately has some relation to GB from what i`m aware of and hopefully will be as good !!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

My GB guy checked with his source and there is no connection he said, said they trying to get some hype by mentioning GB.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

best way to find if MT has any connection with GB is to buy some MT NPP and see if it crashes just by the sight out a dark cloud  lol


----------



## JoeG (May 23, 2010)

Yea, the oil is thick.


----------



## djd66 (May 11, 2009)

I have some dbol from Med Tech. Plain white tabs, rounded on both faces. Not marked in anyway. 15mg a tab apparently


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

a friend is going to give this Testenanthate 300 a shot. will post update in a couple of weeks?


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

gb has been sold thats why name changed and thats come from a realy good source


----------



## JoeG (May 23, 2010)

Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

few friends have had it and know a few people in barrow on it all with good things to say... be good to know if anyone from here has any info


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

well thought id test it my self. 2.5ml (750mg) into left glute. went in really slow maybe due to scar tissue? Giving it a nice massage now then one when in shower 2moro morning.

few people i know have said good things... will keep updated!


----------



## kcakca (Jul 13, 2010)

on second week of test 400 by med tech pain is real bad the first day walking like john wayne i think people in work think i must have gone to the other side lol anyway don't know what to expect so far training every second day and getting as much sleep as possible muscle has started to harden unless in my mind lol any ideas of what to expect after 10 - 12 week course with gains and info on any pct for this please


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

like said yesterday, jabbed 2.5ml (750mg) in left glute yesterday. A bit of PIP, slightly painfull when bending down or applying pressure to injected site.

been running GB Test E and some pharma Test E before this and both were pip free, havnt had gear that gives pip for along time!


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

pip?! ouch it hurts!

....like hell!

The pain and lump isnt where i jabbed tho, just slightly above! thats ok yeah? sorry, been about 4months since had pip lol have another nice hot shower tomorrow before work and give it another nice massage.


----------



## djd66 (May 11, 2009)

Feedback on the Medtech dbol - after a week at 45mg ed results are what I'd expect - so it seems like good stuff. A couple of pounds extra body weight and noticable strength gain. Happy camper


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

be sweet to jab delts now and go train shoulders in an hour or so yeah?


----------



## frantic (May 29, 2009)

must of been a crap jab which gave me the pip. As every other jab (also in different sites) have been total pip free.

Apetite has gone thru the roof, pumps are quality, gains comming nice and thick. put a few lb on aswell which is good!

nice stuff tbh


----------



## skelator (Jul 11, 2010)

just about to finish my first course of sus250, first time so not sure if it is all that good but i have put on wieght and like previously said eating like an animal and i have noticed a dif when in the gym etc so my opinion of it is i am very happy


----------



## ggg_corner (May 21, 2011)

Anyone used the All in one PCT from them or there Anastrozole??


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

ggg_corner said:


> Anyone used the All in one PCT from them or there Anastrozole??


Why bother when you can get pharma peice of p1ss anyway


----------



## ggg_corner (May 21, 2011)

darksider said:


> Why bother when you can get pharma peice of p1ss anyway


Sorry mate... what do you mean???


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

thought MTS had been round ages?just fininshed using there sust 250.good gains(although was using it with other meds from other labs)


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

I purchased some med tech test 400 ad when I looked in vile looked as though there was bits in it


----------

